
TED organizers cancel ZeroNet talk - gnodar
https://twitter.com/HelloZeroNet/status/848967983884095488
======
Kinnard
Was any explanation given as to why it was cancelled? Zero-Net is a critically
important censorship resistance technology . . . especially these days!

------
i336_
Very glad to hear the talk will be presented elsewhere, hopefully somewhere
with decent A/V equipment that will make the talk look good.

Also, [https://zeronet.io/](https://zeronet.io/) is easily the fastest website
I've visited this week, maybe even the past 6 months - it beats load times on
other sites only achieved by Chrome prerendering. I also think it's the
nicest-designed site I've seen recently by a good margin. Kudos to the team
that built it.

------
munchbunny
The reason stated in the tweet: "humanity is not ready for it yet"

What's that mean?

~~~
tlb
Things humanity is not ready for yet:

    
    
      - Eugenics
      - Marxism
      - Web sites without servers

~~~
ue_
I'm not sure what this comment means. Can you explain please?

------
nwrk
link to project: [https://zeronet.io/](https://zeronet.io/)

------
eleitl
Somebody saw Play and got scared.

